# Blue screen "stopcode" error.



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

My laptop is suddenly shutting down over n over again. I get a blue screen telling me windows has encountered and needs to shut down. It gives me a "Stopcode:kmode exception not handled."
What can I do to fix this issue?
I'm using an ASUS laptop running Windows 10 64bit.
Model #-x555d

P.S. I just started it up in safe mode and I'm not getting the warning nor shutdown...in case that helps with understanding what's going on.
It sat fine for about 30 minutes in Safe mode. I finally restarted it and it's back to errorS again, but now its saying Stopcode:Memory Management
Ugh! Help. This freakin laptop is not even a yr old!!!!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you able to boot with a Windows install USB/DVD? It looks like it has an AMD graphics card, is that correct? Any chance it recently updated the drivers. There seems to be a lot of issues with Widows 10 and the latest AMD drivers. The fix seems to be installing a previos driver.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

I didn't try booting from a USB drive. The only time I ever did that before it was to wipe everything clean and completely reinstall Windows. Is that what this is going to do? What do I do? Plug it in and let the unit start up?


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

I also just did a memory diagnostic test and it said right away that "hardware problems were detected"...


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, so we need to narrow it down to which memory module may be bad. Try only installing one at a tie and run the mem test.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

Try installing what one at a time?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Memory sticks if you have more then one. Didn’t you say the memory test failed?


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

I have the boot on disk. I just did a hardware troubleshooting scan and it says that the AMD UART Controller has a driver problem. I tried to get it to fix itself but it couldnt. Ok, so how do I use the boot disc I have to restore the AMD drive specifically? So I have to bring up a program or something first? I'm in Safe Mode and I put the disk in but nothing is happening. Don't know what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

Crap...I put the disk in, hit setup and it says to " use the other installation disc that says 64-bit". I don't know what the hell that's supposed to mean. I only have the one disc I made with the help of someone else here on tech guy a month or two ago. Apparently I only have the 32 bit boot. Crap. What can you suggest?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, yes then you will need to download the 64-bit Windows 10 Version from the same site. Are you able to get into safe mode? If so, we maybe able to fix from there or do a Reset. Do you have a current Backup of everything needed?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you not have access to another computer to be able to download and create a new Disk with Windows 64 bit version.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes I have access to another computer in about an hour but I didn't know that I could download a boot Drive for one brand of computer from a different brand laptop. I thought it created a special boot just for that one laptop.
And yes, I can get into safe mode easily. I'm already there now.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok great. Yes, with Windows 10 they are still allowing you to download install versions to create your disks. Do you have a backup or need a backup of your data before proceeding?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You can try Resetting which is suppose to Save all your data, settings and apps but it is highly advised to have a backup before performing or risk possible data lose.

Refreshing your Windows 10 you will lose your installed apps, but you will keep your personal files. To refresh your Windows 10 follow these steps:


On the login screen hold Shift on your keyboard and press Power option and choose Restart.
After your computer restarts choose Troubleshoot.
Now click Advanced.
Choose Reset this PC and choose Keep my files. Once again, we have to mention that your personal files will be saved, but installed apps and downloaded files will not.
You might have to insert Windows 10 DVD or bootable USB with Windows 10 to complete the process, so it wouldn't hurt to have one just in case you need it.
After following the instructions the refreshing process will start. This might take a while so be patient. Once the process is finished you'll be able to access Windows 10 again.
Remember to use refreshing as the final solution if nothing else works.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

I've got everything backed up on an external drive. I'm just not sure how accurate my boot disk is. I tried it in safe mode and it was asking me for the 64-bit disk. I don't know what kind of disc it is but maybe safe mode had something to do with how it was being read. Am I really going to have to erase my entire freaking laptop because of the AMD driver? There's no way just to return the driver to an earlier version like you originally said?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Can you get to the Reset this PC option in Safe Mode? If so, then you do not need a disk


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

dckeks said:


> Can you get to the Reset this PC option in Safe Mode? If so, then you do not need a disk


Yes I am at reset this PC right now


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

These are the steps 

After your computer restarts in Safe Mode choose Troubleshoot.
Now click Advanced.
Choose Reset this PC and choose Keep my files.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok great, Run the Reset procedure and let me know if that worked


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

Okay. I did that and it says it's getting things ready.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

It's resetting. Can't believe I've got to start all over with my apps n programs. Such a pain...and this laptop isn't even 1 yr old. I'll let you know what happens when it's all done.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

It got to 28% and then it went back to a blue screen saying that Windows has encountered a problem and needs to shut down. I'm heading home now with the laptop and going to do it again. I hope that hasn't messed up the computer. Shall I try it again?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay darn. I would recommend trying the same thing from a Windows Install disk. If thst does not work then you will need to do a clean install from the disk.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah, I tried it again and it only went up to 28% and then died.
Not quite sure how I'm supposed to do any kind of install from the disc when the laptop won't stay on long enough to do anything that takes considerable time. Also, whatever boot disk I made is apparently only 32 bit because it keeps asking me for the other installation disc that says 64-bit. I made this backup boot disk with the help of someone here on this forum and this was all that I got. I have access to another laptop that works fine. Do you know how I can download a 64-bit bootable backup 4 this Asus? Or are they all Universal?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

See if you can download and run the following utility first

Windows All in One Repair Tool

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/windows-repair-all-in-one/

Download either the portable or install program from the above link
Start computer in Safe Mode. For help Click Here
Disable any Anti-Virus programs
Start the program
When program first starts it will run quick file check
Click on the X button after the scan shows Done!
Click on Settings tab and Select Check for Updates
Click on Pre-Repair Steps Tab and Run All 4 Steps
Select both Registry Backup and Create System Restore
Click Presets: All Repairs
Click Start Repairs
For Best Results Run the Repairs option Twice!

Click more Tips Here


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Here are some other options. I am getting off for tonight but will check with you tomorrow.

How to create a Windows 10 USB/DVD install disk

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10#34de222e-6944-44aa-8f45-8e96988880a4


Select Download tool now from the link above, and select Run. You need to be an administrator to run this tool.
If you agree to the license terms, select Accept.
On the What do you want to do? page, select Create installation media for another PC, and then select Next.
Select the language, edition, and architecture (*64-bit* or 32-bit) for Windows 10

Select which media you want to use:
USB flash drive. Attach a blank USB flash drive with at least 8GB of space. Any content on the flash drive will be deleted.
ISO file. Save an ISO file to your PC, which you can use to create a DVD. After the file is downloaded, you can go to location where the file is saved, or select Open DVD burner, and follow the instructions to burn the file to a DVD.

How to perform a Clean install of Windows 10
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...stall-of/aef0ae63-2117-41ee-a8ea-4a3181625b08


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

unfortunately, the laptop wont stay on long enough for me to download anything in normal mode. ill do it on another laptop just in case i can do it from any laptop. ill see what happens and post it. thank you soooooooooooo much for your patience and trying to help me fix this problem . you are amazing.thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes I was talking about using the other laptop to download


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

Good morning. So I burned everything to a disc then I even found a USB boot that I made for my home computer and I tried both, but the troubled laptop keeps shutting down and won't allow the boot to proceed.
Now my computer is stuck at the aptio setup utility. Perhaps that's a good thing and we can proceed from there? I can figure out how to get out of the setup utility but don't want to change settings in case it's necessary for proper reboot. Just going to wait until I hear back on what to do next.
If I put in the USB boot, it will take me out of the aptio setup utility and brings me to the troubleshoot section, but that's where nothing else really works and I'm stuck in a cycle from there...


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you no longer able to get into Safe mode like before so you csn run the Windows all in one repair program? I don’t quite understand what you mean by the laptop is shutting down and is stuck at aptio program when you try to boot of the disks? What is aptio? 

When you boot with the Windows disks is it not bringing up the Windows install at all or are you saying you cannot get it to boot with disk or USB


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

If I try to restart the laptop it brings me directly to the set aptio setup utility which is basically like a BIOS thing.. my options are Main, advanced, boot, security, save an exit... although save an exit just brings me back to this main Bios page. 
Now if I plug in the USB boot and then save an exit in the Bios page, it will bring me to a troubleshoot page that give me options to "recover from a drive", " factory image restore" and " Advanced options". 
I tried "recover from a drive" and it only gets like 5% and then says that Windows has encountered a problem and needs to shut down. 
What is your suggestion that I do next?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you have your USB set as the first boot device? If you can get it to boot. That is strange that it boots to Safe mode. Are you sure this is a Windows install disk or is it a recover disk you made? If you can boot to safe mode then Select Advanced Options and then command prompt. Let me know if you can get here and we will move on but we need to make sure you have the correct Windows 1o install disk. Did you follow the steps I provided last night to create the Windows 10 install USB or DVD?


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm not quite sure whether it is a Windows install or a recovery. I made it from that program you told me to down load. But yes, I am at a command prompt window right now


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You made it from the program or from the link and instructions I sent you about creating a Windows 10 install disk? We cannot do anything until you have that disk so we can reinstall windows if you cannot get it to run the Reset in Safe mode. Did you try the Reset option using the disk you have in now? Did you run the program Windows all in one program on the computer and see if it helped fix anything?


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

I burn the iso to a disc because the only empty USB stick I had wouldn't format properly. I did find a USB recovery that I made for my home Dell computer. The 64-bit boot disk that I made last night doesn't seem to be doing anything but I think it's primarily because this laptop is just in a funky state right now, unless I'm not clicking something right. When I plug in the USB stick it takes me to the safe mode troubleshooting section automatically. In that section there is a command prompt option which I am at now.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

Short, I made it disk and I have a USB stick, both with Windows reboots are reloads or whatever it is that that site provides for me. I think we should be good to go


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please let me know if you ran the Windows repair program on the computer last night or this morning?

Okay, lets try the reset option using the USB you have installed first?

Either exit out of cmd and go back to the troubleshoot menu or follow steps below.


After your computer restarts in Safe Mode choose Troubleshoot.
Now click Advanced.
Choose Reset this PC and choose Keep my files.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

Under advanced options, the first thing I am offered is to recover from a drive. Under that option I can just remove my files if I'm keeping the PC or fully clean the drive if I'm going to get rid of it. If I choose remove my files, it just goes through a 2% repair and then says windowS has encountered a problem and needs to restart. So that option does not work. 
Next option I have is factory image restore... haven't tried that one yet
Third option is Advanced options; there is no"reset thus PC" as you have suggested. There is system restore ( which doesn't do anything), system image recovery, startup repair, command prompt, UEFI firmware settings and lastly there is "go back to the previous version".


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you have a System image then that would be the best option but you would of had to create this. Do you know if you created an image. 

Why are you not answer me on whether you ran the Windows repair program from safe mode?


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

I have not created any sort of system image yet. 
And sorry about not answering the safe mode question clearly enough. At this time I cannot start up the laptop in the regular "safe mode" that we are familiar with. I no longer have basic access to my desktop. When I start up the computer it brings me to the aptio setup utility. If I plug in the USB recovery stick and restart, it brings me the troubleshooting window that I have just detailed for you. Those are the ONLY two options I have at this point.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

These are my options within the troubleshooting page


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, this is not going to get us to what we need then. We need to either create a new Windows install USB with the USB you have by following the guide I provided or figure out why you cannot get the DVD disk to work. Do you have the DVD drive set as first boot option in bios?


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

When I go into the BIOS and go to Boot, I am given these options (see attached image)


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry. Here it is


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

The USB I made a month ago should be fine. The whole problem is that the laptop will just not stay on long enough to run anything. And unfortunately I cannot get into your standard safe mode and desktop. If I was able to get into a basic safe mode and desktop options, I could probably run the disk I made last night.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Those screenshots do not show me the Boot options. Select Boot Option Priorities and paste screen.

You said you tried the USB you made a month ago but it was for Windows 32 bit. If you want to do a clean install with Windows 32-bit then we can use it. I would recommend you download and create the correct 64-bit version. That is the only way we are going to get this fixed unless the DVD will boot and run the install


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

Won't let me select boot option priorities. I can only change the fast boot from enabled to disabled. I can also choose from the add new boot option or delete boot option.
As far as the 32 bit boot I told you about yesterday, that was on another disk that I have since discarded and I'm working with a new disk I made last night, which I believe or hope is 64-bit, and a Recovery USB I made a month ago for my home Dell laptop off of the same program, so I will assume that too is 64-bit.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

When you start your computer it should provide a key to press to select a boot device to boot with such as F9, F10, F11, F12. See if you can find that and then boot with your DVD or your USB that you think you have Windows 10 install on.

I have provided you with all the steps and links to information you need to perform a clean install. I do not have any more time today to help you. See what you can do and let me know. There are also lots of youtube videos on installing Windows 10 that may be helpful


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Also turn off Fastboot so you can see the menu options.

See the following link
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...desktop/boot-to-uefi-mode-or-legacy-bios-mode


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

It doesn't give me any boot options or F key options when I start up. Either it starts up in the setup utility or it starts up in the troubleshooting page. There are no other startup options.
That link seemed helpful but it's asking me to do things that I don't have the options to choose from because of the limited State my laptop is in.
I thank you so much for all your effort and all your help. You are outstanding and I can't believe how much effort you put into this and thank you again so much.
At this point, since the laptop is only seven or eight months old and still under warranty, I might call a sus and bring it into an authorized repair place because this crap should not be happening in the first place. 
Thanks again I'll keep you posted on what happens


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you disable fast boot? That should allow to you to see a message about pressing a key to choose boot options unless you have hardware issues. 

You are welcome, but there shouldnt be any reason you shouldnt be able to boot into a Windows install drive and perform a clean install of Windows if you are using the correct disk.


----------



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

contacted a Computer guru my boss knows and he said that if its a hardware issue and im under full warranty, why risk voiding the warranty by messing with it too much. so im sending the whole thing back to Corporate to get it fixed right and/or replaced.
while it will inconvenience me for a week or so, i might as well have them do it right or replace it completely since it is only 7 or 8 months old.


----------

